# GHRP-2 and CJC-1295 no DAC Run



## colochine (May 10, 2012)

I just picked up 6 vials of each on the BOGO from Purchase Peptides, I am going to start this run in about two weekish possibly sooner depending on work schedule and what not. Got to get everything organized I'm not used to pinning 3 times a day lol.

Stats:
6'
190lbs
Lifting 10 years 4 seriously
%Bf Unknown

Current cycle: 8 weeks 150mg prop EOD weeks 2-8 Var @ 90mg ED 


I plan on running both GHRP-2 and CJC 1295 no DAC for three months minimum at doses of 100mcg TID of each.

I would like to point this out to everyone who are on the edge about ordering peptides.

- GHRP-2 5mg @ a dose of 100mcg TID will last approximately 100 days at a cost of only 60 bucks with the BOGO deal going on.

-CJC-1295 no DAC @ a dose of 100mcg TID will last approximately 40 days at a cost of 69 bucks with the BOGO deal. I will probably be ordering some more of this so I have about 100 days of each, I miscalculated a little bit so Im gonna hit them up again.

So Three months of peptides will run like 180 bucks, 

The main reason I decided to run the peps was all of the GH tests lately have been coming up bunk in the new Lab Testing sections here as well as across some other boards. It seems like there is an overall issue with the production of GH coming out of China. With the high cost of GH and the legalities of obtaining it I figured I give some peps a try, they do fall into the grey area of the law BUT if I am unhappy with them I can actually do something about it possibly get some money back and even if not getting money back I still will only be out ~200 bucks compared to a grand plus for 3 months of bunk GH.

Ill bump this thread when I start the peps.


----------



## aminoman74 (May 10, 2012)

Ill keep my eye on your post as to see how you like it.


----------



## colochine (May 10, 2012)

Appreciate that.


----------



## FordFan (May 11, 2012)

Good luck. I tried same thing. Pinning 3x daily got old quick. 1x a day is enough for me.


----------



## Vibrant (May 11, 2012)

2 pins a day isn't that bad.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (May 22, 2012)

any update on this?


----------



## mnpower (May 22, 2012)

its just slin needles you shouldnt even feel it goign in. i love the feeling i get everytime i pin ghrp and cjc


----------



## colochine (May 22, 2012)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> any update on this?



Haven't started yet, I'm waiting on some slin pins right not I was debating on starting during PCT, for the current cue
I'm in week 5 of a prop cycle and probably gonna run 10 weeks.


----------

